# Help with Schwinn Majestic model & year?



## Freeny (Jun 1, 2014)

Serial # A300##  on dropout with Schwinn Majestic head badge


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 1, 2014)

Serial puts the frame at '53 but this is a frankenbike and I don't think it accurately represents any particular model. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freeny (Jun 1, 2014)

*1953?*

Looks like a 53 serial #? but what model and what is the difference with the majestic badged schwinns?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 1, 2014)

Freeny said:


> Looks like a 53 serial #? but what model and what is the difference with the majestic badged schwinns?




This bike was assembled from a lot of different parts and although it has a Deluxe Hornet decal it is not accurately reflect a Deluxe Hornet or any other Schwinn model of that vintage. You can not determine model from a serial number. The Majestic badge was one of hundreds used by Schwinn on their bikes up until they established their dealer network in the early 50's and does not represent anything special. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freeny (Jun 1, 2014)

Obviously the paint and decals are not correct. So I guess this was a panther or hornet? the fenders and bars were questionable to me as well. Thanks!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 1, 2014)

It could have started as any straight bar model bike. Someone just added the parts they liked which makes for a nice cruiser but not so much as a collectable bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freeny (Jun 2, 2014)

I guess you right. its not collectable? probably should just throw it away... LOL


----------

